# Game 6 of the 1998 NBA Finals....did the Jazz get robbed?



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

When watching replays of the game, I just can't understand why the Bulls won. First, before MJ made that final shot, he blatantly hit Karl Malone on the arm to steal the ball. Second, he blatantly pushed off on Byron Russell to make the final shot. In that last minute MJ should've been called for a defensive, and an offensive foul. If he actually did get called for a foul, the Jazz would've won that game, and most likely Game 7 at Utah. That game was rigged for the Bulls to win, and the NBA wanted it to be the final sendoff for MJ. I think that what happened in that game, in that series even, was a travesty. Karl and John won that title. What do you think?


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

NICE!! Finally a NEW topic!! Thanks Heat!

Well, think of it this way, you know MJ could still come back and win the next game even he lost that game. Plus, the ref has a reputition of making bad calls in very crucial game, just like what they did to the Kings. After all, the NBA is a business, and all decisions has to be make economically.


----------



## utahjazz85 (May 2, 2003)

Even worse than the push off is the 3 pointer that Eisley made before the shot clock buzzer but the refs waived it off. OH, I jumped with excitement when that was good, stupid refs. 

Then Harper made a 2 pointer which left his hands after the shot clock went off, but the refs gave it to him. Those calls bother me everyday, all I wanted was a game 7, if we blow it then fine but I hate losing like that. Who were the idiots who reffed that game?

OH BTW, I DIDN'T NEED INSTANT REPLY TO DETERMINE THOSE CALLS AT ALL, LIKE I SAID, EXCITEMENT WHEN EISLEY MADE THE 3 AND I YELLED AT THE TV WHEN THEY DIDN'T GIVE HARPER A SHOT CLOCK VIOLATION.


----------



## utahjazz85 (May 2, 2003)

Man I remember all this like it was yesterday. I loved the playoffs back then, Jazz winning, those old Knicks Heat series, even watching the Bulls play, always rooting against them. Clutch moments like Stockton for 3 at Houston, Miller for 3 against the Bulls, Johnson's 4 point play against the Pacers, Houston ducks under, GOT IT! WITH 7 TENTHS LEFT! Eliot for 3, Stockton for 2 down in Arco game 4 in 99. Too bad those days are gone, I was 11 and 12 when my Jazz were in the finals, I always wished I was older so I could watch my Jazz in the 80's and stuff.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Sometimes it's not about whether it's a bad call or not. Sometimes that's the way playoff basketball goes; there are much, much less ticky-tack calls made in the playoffs. Unless the foul was something super-violent looking (not a flagrant), then refs will usually not call fouls in the closing seconds of playoff games.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Compared to now, officiating back then was perfect. 

IMO the Jazz were robbed. Jordan not only fouled Malone on the steal, but he fouled Russell on the push off. Two obvious calls that should have been called.


----------



## numlock (Feb 8, 2003)

thats total bs. Jordan didnt touch Malone and people who think that Jordans left hand pushed Russell away must be joking from the video i have it seems to me that his left arm is almost dangling atleast its not using enough force to push russell away.


The shotclock violations were obvious and utah did lose points there


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

Just get over it the Bulls where the better team the Jazz aren't NBA Championship potential and MJ is just the best damn basketball player ever.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

When was the last time you saw the refs call an offensive foul on a subjective push off with less than a minute on the clock? If the refs would have called that ticky tack crap on a key play it would have been awful. Jordan slightly pushes Russell and the guy falls back that much? Damn - hit the weight room.

The series before against Indiana Reggie Miller pushed MJ out of the way and hit a 3 to win the game. That wasn't called either because those calls just don't happen down the stretch.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

The winner is always the team that has more points on the scoreboards regardless of what should have happened. No sense in crying over spilled milk. Have some dignity.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

Everyone knows that MJ pushed off on Byron, it's just one of those things we all agree to ignore. Like Rocky V.:grinning:


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> When was the last time you saw the refs call an offensive foul on a subjective push off with less than a minute on the clock? If the refs would have called that ticky tack crap on a key play it would have been awful. Jordan slightly pushes Russell and the guy falls back that much? Damn - hit the weight room.The series before against Indiana Reggie Miller pushed MJ out of the way and hit a 3 to win the game. That wasn't called either because those calls just don't happen down the stretch.


Thank you Lizzy! :clap: 
That push on Rusell would never have been called by any ref in any NBA game ever, even if it was Will Perdue giving the push (I'd like to see that!:laugh: )
As for MJ slapping the ball away from Malone, yes it did look like a foul to me.
But do you really think that Jordan would have allowed his team to lose Game 7? I don't.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

I agree with you Lizzy.....the push Miller had on Jordan was much worse than what Jordan did To Russell


and no Jordan didn't foul Malone


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

I was definitely cheering for the Jazz during that series, and the one the year before (always a big Stockton fan). And yes, there were some questionable calls near the end of some of the close games. But bottom line: the Jazz didn't do enough to win either series. Unfortunately, that's just the way it goes.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

MJ always got all the calls, I thought EVERYBODY knew THAT! MJ = good ratings = maximum advertising revenue!

No question, the Bulls were the best team during most of the 1990s, but if you put a bunch of completely unbiased robot referees out there during the Bulls run, they would not have won six championships. If they had only won four championships, though, we'd still be sitting around talking about how great MJ and the Bulls were.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> MJ always got all the calls, I thought EVERYBODY knew THAT! MJ = good ratings = maximum advertising revenue!
> 
> No question, the Bulls were the best team during most of the 1990s, but if you put a bunch of completely unbiased robot referees out there during the Bulls run, they would not have won six championships. If they had only won four championships, though, we'd still be sitting around talking about how great MJ and the Bulls were.



edit : nvm- not worth my time.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> When watching replays of the game, I just can't understand why the Bulls won. First, before MJ made that final shot, he blatantly hit Karl Malone on the arm to steal the ball. Second, he blatantly pushed off on Byron Russell to make the final shot. In that last minute MJ should've been called for a defensive, and an offensive foul. If he actually did get called for a foul, the Jazz would've won that game, and most likely Game 7 at Utah. That game was rigged for the Bulls to win, and the NBA wanted it to be the final sendoff for MJ. I think that what happened in that game, in that series even, was a travesty. Karl and John won that title. What do you think?


1. Jordan did not foul Malone when he stole the ball. He took a hard swipe but had all ball. Downward swipes in bball always get fouls called, so they might have blown it, but they let it go and he had all ball. So that was good.

2. It was a pushoff, but it could have just as easily been a real good crossover and the refs might not have seen the push or more likely it's Michael Jordan with the chance to win it. Yeah, I'll give you this one. But the ref under the basket couldn't possibly make this call and I don't remember where the other ref was.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I think it's hillarious that Louie and TwinkieTowers are in here defending calls that favored the Bulls when after game 3 they were crying about favoritism to the Lakers. Talk about hypocriptes!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> edit : nvm- not worth my time.


Why cause you realize it contradicts everything you say about the Lakers and the refs?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Why cause you realize it contradicts everything you say about the Lakers and the refs?



Must be it 

I said the Lakers do receive benefit calls. But they are the defending champs; its kind of expected. And that Sacto had a chance, but couldnt make their FT's. It was just as much their fault. 


But do me a favor, ignore my posts, and likewise Ill do to you. Make things smoother.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Why cause you realize it contradicts everything you say about the Lakers and the refs?



And secondly, my post had nothing to do with the Lakers on it. I was merely going to say something to robyg about his comment the Bulls couldnt have won 6 titles. Not going to bring up the Lakers. I decided not to since 
A. It wouldnt matter; we'd disagree(robyg and I)
B. It wasnt worth trying to explain my post, which was going to be kind of lengthy.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> But do me a favor, ignore my posts, and likewise Ill do to you. Make things smoother.


No deal.

You can ignore my posts if you want, but I read anyones posts that I please. I don't have beef with anyone.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> I think it's hillarious that Louie and TwinkieTowers are in here defending calls that favored the Bulls when after game 3 they were crying about favoritism to the Lakers. Talk about hypocriptes!


Jemel, all I did was point out that the "pushoff" would never be called in any game by any ref on any player. I admitted that the slap on Malone looked like a foul to me, so in what way am I a hippocrate? Let's try not to get personal, man- we're both members of the mod squad, we gotts stick together.  




> but if you put a bunch of completely unbiased robot referees out there during the Bulls run, they would not have won six championships.


That is purely conjecture- there is simply no way that you can say that.


----------

